# How much does the government raise from VRT



## Miller (15 Sep 2014)

Hi all i've been trying for a long time to find out how much money the government makes from VRT (vehicle registration tax) i believe that this tax inhibits people and businesses and i'm doing a project on this any help would be great. 

Thank you.


----------



## dereko1969 (15 Sep 2014)

Have you even bothered googling? I found out some recent information by doing so, I suggest you do the same.


----------



## laois1 (16 Sep 2014)

Why do we endure this tax with no protest. It's not something i have personally ever heard anyone complain about on tv or radio, never discussed on current affairs programmes etc. We hear so much complaining about water taxes and property taxes yet these are commonly used forms of taxation in other countries. Cars cost so much less in the Uk and further afield. Have we all given up the fight on this one ??


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Sep 2014)

dereko1969 said:


> Have you even bothered googling? I found out some recent information by doing so, I suggest you do the same.



Hi Derek

A bit unfair?  The OP says that he has been trying for a long time to find out. 

I have often searched for stuff and not found it. Only to ask someone else who finds it immediately using some other search terms.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Sep 2014)

OK, I have just spent 5 minutes googling for the information and I haven't been able to find it.  I am sure I would eventually find it.  But it's not obvious.


----------



## seantheman (18 Sep 2014)

Miller said:


> Hi all i've been trying for a long time to find out how much money the government makes from VRT (vehicle registration tax) i believe that this tax inhibits people and businesses and i'm doing a project on this any help would be great.
> 
> Thank you.


 Welcome to AAM Miller. follow the advice of seasoned posters like dereko1969 and ye wont go far wrong.


----------



## dereko1969 (18 Sep 2014)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi Derek
> 
> A bit unfair?  The OP says that he has been trying for a long time to find out.
> 
> I have often searched for stuff and not found it. Only to ask someone else who finds it immediately using some other search terms.





Brendan Burgess said:


> OK, I have just spent 5 minutes googling for the information and I haven't been able to find it.  I am sure I would eventually find it.  But it's not obvious.





seantheman said:


> Welcome to AAM Miller. follow the advice of seasoned posters like dereko1969 and ye wont go far wrong.



Well I'll admit I was a bit short initially but I did find it immediately when I looked and was taking on the matrim of "give a man a fish or teach a man to fish". 

Apologies, I do usually try and help people with information.


----------

